# Miter saw



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If your only doing one or two windows, just use a miter box.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

+1 on getting a box and back saw for just one or two windows but if your heart is set on a power tool an 8" will do standard window trim fine. The trouble is once you have a smaller capacity tool you will limit yourself with any future projects.

I have a 12" Dewalt sliding compound saw and offered it to my deck contractor last year to save him schlepping his saw from his shop. He said he preferred his smaller saw because he felt he got truer joints with the smaller blade. I took him at his word since he's pretty competent and tried to find blade stiffeners but with no luck.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Miter saws come in all sizes and qualities---as you know.

If you are looking for a nice small saw, Lowes has a Kobalt 7 1/4" sliding compound saw for about $139.

It is as light as a skilsaw and will be dandy for small projects---not ideal for trim work but a great little saw.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw the kolbolt and will go check it out tomorrow


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I trimmed out many a job with a Hitachi 8 1/4" sliding compound, back when that was the only slider going. Bought a 10" compound sliding Hitachi when they came out and it has always done a good job for me. Never found anything I couldn't cut on there that would require me to go to a 12" saw. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your going to get a small saw like a 7 1/4 or a 8 1/2.. make sure its a slider because youll need the cut capacity when cutting 45 degree mitre cuts.. just think with a 10" cms it can only cut 3 1/2 " at 45 degrees. most sliders now will cut 12" at 90 degrees regardless the blade size.. the 12" saws will do 14 though


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

Sliding miter is the best way to go. 10" is pretty standard. 12" saws tend to have to much blade deflections can make for inaccurate cuts. By far the best miter saw I have ever used is the Dewalt DW717 sliding compound miter saw and I currently own it. I am definitely no Dewalt fan boy, but I got stuck buying the saw because it was the best one I could fine locally. Boy did I end up loving it. Dead accurate out of the box and powerful. Now I dont know if you want to spend that kind of money, but if you are set on something that is a little easier on your pockets. I hear good things about the craftsman 21237 10" sliding compound miter saw. I personally wouldn't spend the money on a 7 1/4 or 8 1/2 miter saw. Its not even the size of them because they can cut up to like a 2x8 and some have the capacity for a 2x12, but its the power. They are quite under powered to me. Especially if you are cutting green lumber. If you just need something right now for a small job. Go with a miter box. If you are looking to buy a saw now. Id say go check out the craftsman.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I checked the displays at sears. I did not like them in the least. I went with the colbalt. Pretty sweet saw for the money. I still have a 12 inch dewalt slider. I love it so much it never leaves my garage. I could never replace it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

My 10" saw will cut a 4x4 without flipping it. That's enough for me. No need for a 12". 

That said, I'll probably go for a 12" because the Bosch I'm looking at is only $50 more than the 10" version.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

My saw for work at home is a 12" Bosch sliding compound, and I get zero deflection or any other undesired effects. That said, while it is on a stand, is is still a beast to move. Carry up stairs and toss I I back of truck is just a $179 ryobi 10" with laser. Excellent results right out of the box. Ron


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

for home use I tend to stick with the same size saw that my table saw is which is a 10". Makes it easier when it comes to blade purchases. I am not buying 2 different sized blades for 2 different sized saws, plus 10" blades are much more come in much more of a variety in stores. At least in my area they do. From 24 tooth to 100 tooth blades, cross cut blades, ripping blades, general use blades, even the more specialized non ferrous metals and plastic cutting blades can be found right in the stores. With 12" blades you are going to have to order them online for the most part. Some can be found in stores, but you will have much less options.


----------



## Trout (May 25, 2016)

I use a Dewalt 10" non-sliding for most things. It handles 1x6 fine, and I don't cut things much bigger than that. Ideally I would have a 12" slider if space was not an issue, but you really have to consider how much extra room a slider requires. The 10" non-sliding can be transported and tucked away very easily.

As mentioned above, the 10" synergy with the table saw and the availability/cost of blades is also a big plus vs 12".

I've used a Dewalt 12" slider and have not experienced the deflection issues mentioned above when making cabinets/furniture.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a 10" sliding Ryobi. It works well, but I find that it gets out of square and needs to be readjusted fairly often.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an older, circa 1999, DeWalt 10" sliding compound miter saw and I have had no complaints with this saw. I operated a HandyMan business for seven years and this saw did every thing from rough-out construction to intricate moulding inside houses. Remember this: There is no "one blade" that does everything you would want to do with a CMS.


----------



## Kixnbux (Jul 25, 2016)

lenaitch said:


> +1 on getting a box and back saw for just one or two windows but if your heart is set on a power tool an 8" will do standard window trim fine. The trouble is once you have a smaller capacity tool you will limit yourself with any future projects.
> 
> I have a 12" Dewalt sliding compound saw and offered it to my deck contractor last year to save him schlepping his saw from his shop. He said he preferred his smaller saw because he felt he got truer joints with the smaller blade. I took him at his word since he's pretty competent and tried to find blade stiffeners but with no luck.




I know. Been awhile since this post. Buy a full kerf blade. It'll have the stiffness you're looking for. Look at a Forrest or Chopmaster


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a 10" Hitachi non sliding miter saw and I wouldn't buy it again. The fence is made of two pieces and for the life of me I can't get them to stay aligned. I like other Hitachi tools, but the two piece fence is a terrible design and makes for bad miters.


----------

